# Neue CPU / MB

## xtrace

Ich grüße euch,

ich würde mir gerne eine neue CPU kaufen, da mein "alter PC" inzwischen das zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Für folgende Zwecke nutze ich meinen PC.

 :Arrow:  Gentoo Linux und Debian und Windows

 :Arrow:  Grafikdesign

 :Arrow:  Spiele (auch HW anspruchsvollere Spiele)

 :Arrow:  Virtualisierung

Meine Frage(n):

1) Ist ein i7 zu bevorzugen ? Wegen HT?

2) Ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "guten" i7 und einem "guten" i5 spürbar und lohnt er sich finanziell ?

3) es hieß früher einmal, dass ein Xeon Prozessor im endeffekt wie ein i7 ohne eigene Grafikkarte ist. Ist das auch heute (bei den neuen CPU) noch so?

4) Bei dem MB schwanke ich zwischen Asus und MSI. Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte in Hinsicht auf Langlebigkeit?

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst

Tschüss

xtrace

----------

## xtrace

Wenn ich mir die Daten auf wikipedia ansehe, wundert mich die neue Skylake Genertion ein wenig.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Intel-Core-i-Prozessoren#Desktop

Demnach müssten die "alten" Haswell-E Prozessoren doch deutlich mehr Power haben, als die "neuen" Skylake Prozessoren. Oder täusche ich mich hier??

Danke

----------

## schmidicom

Meine Meinung dazu:

Warte lieber noch mit dem Kauf denn gegen Ende dieses Jahres will AMD die neue AM4 CPU-Generation mit passendem Chipsatz veröffentlichen und dann kommt der Markt (bezüglich Preis und Angebot) sicher auch auf Intelseite wieder in Bewegung. Wer jetzt neue Hardware kauft wird doch einfach nur über den Tisch gezogen...Last edited by schmidicom on Tue May 24, 2016 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xtrace

Hey,

wie sieht es denn allgemein mit AMD Prozessoren aus?

Ich hatte damals oft einen AMD Prozessor. Irgedwann passte leider die Leistung nicht mehr.

Wie sieht es mittlerweile aus? Sind sie eine wirkliche Alternative?

Danke

VG

----------

## py-ro

Was aktuell von AMD raus ist, ist eigentlich für die Tonne, sobald man mehr als bissel Office machen möchte.

Die aktuellen Skylakes würde ich auch nicht kaufen, die haben üble Microcode/Firmware Bugs und die Grafikeinheit macht noch große Probleme.

Mit der Skylake Plattform unterbindet Intel übrigens den Xeon Betrieb in Desktop Boards, was früher eine gute i7 Alternative war, wenn man keine Grafik brauchte, da die deutlich günstiger waren.

Bye

Py

----------

## schmidicom

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Was aktuell von AMD raus ist, ist eigentlich für die Tonne, sobald man mehr als bissel Office machen möchte.

 

Ganz so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht, mein "AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Processor" ist eigentlich noch ganz OK auch für Dinge die über das normale Office hinausgehen. Was mich persönlich aber ankotzt ist das der zum AM3/AM3+ CPU gehörende Mainboard-Chipsatz zum Beispiel kein DDR 4, PCIe 3.0 und USB 3.x kann. *py-ro wrote:*   

> Die aktuellen Skylakes würde ich auch nicht kaufen, die haben üble Microcode/Firmware Bugs und die Grafikeinheit macht noch große Probleme.
> 
> Mit der Skylake Plattform unterbindet Intel übrigens den Xeon Betrieb in Desktop Boards, was früher eine gute i7 Alternative war, wenn man keine Grafik brauchte, da die deutlich günstiger waren.

 

Leider das typische Verhalten von Intel wenn keine nennenswerte Konkurrenz auf dem Markt ist.

EDIT:

Zum Thema wann die neuen AMD CPU's kommen sollen hier ein Link:

http://www.channelpro.co.uk/advice/9797/amd-zen-a-serious-challenge-to-intel-6

Also vermutlich erst im Oktober dieses Jahres.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Jun 01, 2016 12:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## michael_w

Hallo, 

wie schmidi schon schrieb, ich würde auch warten bis AMD im Herbst ZEN rausbringt. Dann kann man immer noch entscheiden. Ich stehe seit einem Jahr auch immer mal vor der Entscheidung mein System zu erneuern, aber irgendwie reicht es dann doch noch aus. Habe allerdings seit Jahren auch als Hauptplatte na SSD drin, das macht das System gefühlt deutlich schneller.

----------

## tazinblack

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Mit der Skylake Plattform unterbindet Intel übrigens den Xeon Betrieb in Desktop Boards, was früher eine gute i7 Alternative war, wenn man keine Grafik brauchte, da die deutlich günstiger waren.
> 
> 

 

Ui, das ist ziemlich fies! Mit so was habe ich auch geliebäugelt.

Anhand was wird da entschieden, ob es ein Desktop Board ist oder nicht?

Irgendwie hoffe ich immer noch das auf der ARM Plattform irgendwann mal was mit viel Dampf raus fällt, was für nen PC gut wäre.

----------

## bbgermany

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Ui, das ist ziemlich fies! Mit so was habe ich auch geliebäugelt.
> 
> Anhand was wird da entschieden, ob es ein Desktop Board ist oder nicht?

 

Anhand des Chipsatzes. Xeons sind nur noch lauffähig lt. Intel mit den C23x Chipsätzen. Die sind teurer als die normal Desktopchipsätze. Aber man kann immer noch eine gut Kombination fahren.

z.B.

E3-1220v5 ~230€

C232 Board ~120€

16GB DDR4-ECC ~85€

macht ~440€

----------

## schmidicom

Also nach meinen bisher eher mäßigen Erfahrungen mit den ganzen Raspberry Pi's wäre mir ein baldiges Release der neuen AMD Zen Architektur um einiges lieber als ein Desktop-Mainboard mit ARM. ARM ist doch ein einziges heilloses Chaos an unter einander inkompatiblen Chipsatzherstellern mit meist unzureichenden oder komplett fehlenden öffentlichen Dokumentationen. Da hallte ich es, wenn es kein x86 sein darf, noch für sinnvoller auf das POWER8-Mainboard von Raptor Engineering zu hoffen.

----------

## musv

Du hast schon die Preise für das Power8-Teil gesehen? Für Privatanwender ist das Ding vollkommen uninteressant. 

bbgermanys Vorschlag klingt gut. Dazu dann noch 'ne Geforce GTX 1080 rein oder auf das Äquivalent von AMD warten (wieviel taugt da mittlerweile der amdgpu-Treiber?). Damit solltest du dann einen richtig guten Rechner haben. 

Zu den Anfangsfragen: 

Der i7 (oder respektive Xeon) ist bei Gentoo zu bevorzugen, um die Compilierorgien vernünftig zu bewältigen. Und mit VT-X und 16GB Ram macht auch die Virtualisierung Spaß.

----------

## bbgermany

 *musv wrote:*   

> ...Dazu dann noch 'ne Geforce GTX 1080 rein oder auf das Äquivalent von AMD warten (wieviel taugt da mittlerweile der amdgpu-Treiber?). Damit solltest du dann einen richtig guten Rechner haben. 
> 
> Zu den Anfangsfragen: 
> 
> Der i7 (oder respektive Xeon) ist bei Gentoo zu bevorzugen, um die Compilierorgien vernünftig zu bewältigen. Und mit VT-X und 16GB Ram macht auch die Virtualisierung Spaß.

 

Also das mit der 1080 bzw 1070 würde ich mir echt gut überlegen. Ich finde, wenn eine Graka mehr kostet als das System darunter, dann ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gestört. Ich würde da empfehlen auf die ab Sommer verfügbaren Polaris AMD Karten zu warten. Die RX480 scheint eine gute Wahl zu sein und die wird keine 700+ € kosten, sondern wird sich eher im Bereich um 250-350€ tummeln (zumindest nach dem Keynotes auf der Computex).

i7 ist nett, aber auch ein i5 ohne HT ist super. Mein i5 reicht mir voll und ganz und der HT Kram hat mich noch nicht wirklich überzeugt...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich finde, wenn eine Graka mehr kostet als das System darunter, dann ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gestört.

 

Weiß nicht. Bei den CPUs gab's in den letzten Jahren nicht soviele Fortschritte. Mein 6 Jahre alter X5650 spielt noch immer in den oberen Regionen der x86-CPUs mit. 

Im Grafikkartenbereich ist die Entwicklung hingegen wesentlich schneller vorangegangen. Und weil es mittlerweile ja doch einige AAA-Spiele für Linux gibt, ist die Grafikkarte für diese Zielgruppe durchaus wichtiger geworden.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich würde da empfehlen auf die ab Sommer verfügbaren Polaris AMD Karten zu warten. Die RX480 scheint eine gute Wahl zu sein und die wird keine 700+ € kosten, sondern wird sich eher im Bereich um 250-350€ tummeln (zumindest nach dem Keynotes auf der Computex).

 

Die RX480 woll wohl eher mit einer 1070 konkurrieren. Wenn man was Vergleichbares zur 1080 will, muss man auf die 490 warten.

In den letzten Jahren gab's für mich eigentlich keine Alternative zu Nvidia. Die Treiber musste man zwar immer patchen, um sie mit den neuesten Kernel zum Laufen zu kriegen. Aber wirkliche Probleme hatte ich eigentlich nie damit gehabt. 

AMD ist ab jetzt insofern interessant, dass der proprietäre Treiberteil als Blob über den Open-Source-Treiber geladen werden kann. Sollte das vernünftig funktionieren und eine zu Nvidia gleichwertige Leistung bringen, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, auch eine AMD-Graka zu kaufen. Mit fglrx hatte sich AMD leider nie mit Ruhm bekleckert.

----------

## xtrace

Hallo,

zunächst vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Ich habe mich entschieden, erstmal mit meinem Kauf zu warten. Leider gibt es bei mir vor Ort keinen gescheiten PC Laden. Ich bin somit auf das Internet angewiesen.

Daher gerne auch per Info durch PM. Bei den Grafikkarten werde ich auch erstmal noch warten, da AMD einige günstige Karten herausbringen möchte (200-300 Euro), welche an eine GTX 980 herankommen sollen. Dann würde NVIDIA natürlich auch die Preise senken.

VG

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mir die Daten auf wikipedia ansehe, wundert mich die neue Skylake Genertion ein wenig.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Intel-Core-i-Prozessoren#Desktop
> 
> Demnach müssten die "alten" Haswell-E Prozessoren doch deutlich mehr Power haben, als die "neuen" Skylake Prozessoren. Oder täusche ich mich hier??
> ...

 

natürlich, bis die skylake arch bzw die nachfolgende mit der selben fertigungstechnik mal da ran kommt braucht es noch ein jahr. broadwell-E ist derzeit eher der nachfolger von haswell-E. zudem solltest du beachten das die workstation CPUs (-E varianten) auch keine integrierte GPU haben, dafür aber mehr kerne. wenn du also sowieso deine dedizierte graphikhardware nutzen willst brauchst du das auch nicht

EDIT: du solltest dir überlegen wozu deine CPU nutzen willst. brauchst du nur durchsatz dann ist auf sowas wie ivy-bridge-E/haswell-E/broadwell-E zu setzen. brauchst du aber single-core performance (zum spiele zocken?) dann ist vermutlich ein 4790K die CPU deiner wahl (wegen der höheren taktung). zudem brauchst du für eine workstation CPU auch ein workstation board (ca doppelt so teuer) und DDR4 RAM (2-3 mal so teuer)

----------

## xtrace

Es ist auch eine Frage, wie lange man wirklich warten kann / möchte:

http://www.golem.de/news/skylake-x-intels-neue-cpus-sollen-im-fruehling-2017-erscheinen-1606-121339.html

Ich bin mal gespannt...

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich hatte gerade das Vergnügen einen neuen Rechner zu erhalten.

Normalerweise bekomme ich alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues System unter die Finger und jedesmal ist die Performance des neuen Systems deutlich und insbesondere spürbar besser. 

Meine aktuelle Referenz ist ein Core i5-2400 (Sandy Bridge, 4 Core, 3.1GHz) mit 16GB DDR3 RAM und SATA SSD (die eher günstige Variante). Das System ist inzwischen über 4 Jahre alt und dürfte, wie alle Systeme zuvor, etwa 600 Euro gekostet haben. Wie gesagt, jedesmal gab es einen deutlich spürbaren Performance-Gewinn.

Mein neues System ist nun ein i7-6400k (Skylake, 4/8 Core, 4.0GHz) mit 64GB DDR4 und M.2 SSD.

Der zeitliche Abstand zwischen diesen System ist diesmal grösser und zudem hat das neue System mehr als das doppelte gekostet. 

Aber trotzdem fühlt sich das neue System nicht schneller an!   :Shocked:  

Auf dem Papier und auch im Benchmark ist das neue System natürlich schneller.

Für mich ist es aber das erste mal, das sich ein neues System nicht schneller anfühlt als das alte. Und das obwohl Zeitabstand und Preisregion zugunsten des neuen Systems verschoben sind.

Just my two cents...

----------

## tazinblack

Was hast Du da für ein System drauf?

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein neues System ist nun ein i7-6400k (Skylake, 4/8 Core, 4.0GHz) mit 64GB DDR4 und M.2 SSD.
> 
> Der zeitliche Abstand zwischen diesen System ist diesmal grösser und zudem hat das neue System mehr als das doppelte gekostet. 
> ...

 

genau das ist auch mein Eindruck der Entwicklung auf dem CPU-/RAM- und Mainboard-Markt. Ich fahre hier seit xx Jahren Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, 8 GB RAM (ok es könnte etwas mehr sein) und seit neuestem eine Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB. Rennt ganz gut das System. Ich schätze ein Umstieg auf eine iCore7-CPU bringt zwar etwas, aber niichts spürbares. Okay, ich werde mal Ende des Jahres ZEN abwarten und dann mal schauen ob es eine ZEN-CPU wird oder doch eine Core-i7 mit massiv RAM-Ausbau.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Was hast Du da für ein System drauf?

 

Gentoo natürlich.  :Wink: 

(und Windows 10)

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> genau das ist auch mein Eindruck der Entwicklung auf dem CPU-/RAM- und Mainboard-Markt. Ich fahre hier seit xx Jahren Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, 8 GB RAM (ok es könnte etwas mehr sein) und seit neuestem eine Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB. Rennt ganz gut das System. Ich schätze ein Umstieg auf eine iCore7-CPU bringt zwar etwas, aber niichts spürbares. Okay, ich werde mal Ende des Jahres ZEN abwarten und dann mal schauen ob es eine ZEN-CPU wird oder doch eine Core-i7 mit massiv RAM-Ausbau.

 

AMDs Zen wird sicher nicht schneller. Ich hoffe aber, das Zen zumindest etwas mehr Druck auf den CPU Markt ausüben wird.

Mir war auch klar, das dieses System sich jetzt nicht so viel schneller anfühlen wird. Und trotzdem bin ich leicht enttäuscht. Müsste ich das System aus eigener Tasche bezahlen, würde ich definitiv bei meinem alten System bleiben oder mir stattdessen nen Mac kaufen.

----------

## musv

Die Entwicklung ist ja irgendwo auch nachvollziehbar. 

Zum Einen war halt Windows 7 das fetteste Windows. Win8.1 und Win10 brauchen weniger Ressourcen. Also fällt die Notwendigkeit nach höherer Leistungsfähigkeit der CPU weg. 

Der nächste größere Punkt ist dann halt die fehlende bzw. veränderte Konkurrenz im CPU-Markt. Trieben sich AMD und Intel noch vor Jahren gegenseitig zu Höchstleistungen, hat sich AMD mittlerweile auf den Spielkonsole- und Notebookmarkt konzentriert und versucht sich sogar im ARM-Bereich. Damit hätten wir auch die neue Konkurrenz in Form der ARM-Architektur. Entsprechend setzt Intel in den letzten Jahren die Priorität auf niedrigeren Stromverbrauch denn auf höhere Leistung.

Und damit wären wir wieder bei der Grafikkarte. Die neuen Generationen von Nvidia und AMD sind dann die Rechnerkomponenten, die den größten Leistungsunterschied zu den Vorgängergenerationen darstellen - sofern man halt eine Verwendung für die Grafikkarten hat. Dazu könnte mit etwas Glück auch Vulkan eine kleine Revolution bedeuten. Ich erhoffe mir, dass damit der Irrweg, die Grafikkartentreiber auf bestimmte Spiele zu optimieren, wegfällt.

----------

## Schattenschlag

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Was aktuell von AMD raus ist, ist eigentlich für die Tonne, sobald man mehr als bissel Office machen möchte.
> 
> Die aktuellen Skylakes würde ich auch nicht kaufen, die haben üble Microcode/Firmware Bugs und die Grafikeinheit macht noch große Probleme.
> 
> Mit der Skylake Plattform unterbindet Intel übrigens den Xeon Betrieb in Desktop Boards, was früher eine gute i7 Alternative war, wenn man keine Grafik brauchte, da die deutlich günstiger waren.
> ...

 

Hmm also ich kann nicht behaupten das AMD jetzt für die Tonne ist.

Aktuelle Spiele laufen problemlos ohne mucken und zucken ....

Virtualbox läuft auch super usw.. also ich kann mich da nicht beklagen.

Aber warten würde ich auch auf alle fälle .... bis Ende diesen Jahres bzw. Anfang nächsten Jahres mit dem kauf ....

Offtopic

Insgeheim hoffe ich ja schon seit Jahren das mal eine dritte oder mehr CPU Firmen den Bildschirm betritt .... AMD und Intel gut und schon aber etwas mehr Konkurrenzen am Desktop Markt wäre für alle etwas ...

Intel Preise finde ich teilweise echt unverschämt und AMD nun ja auf die Dauer dürften die auch mal verschwinden ....

----------

## musv

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Insgeheim hoffe ich ja schon seit Jahren das mal eine dritte oder mehr CPU Firmen den Bildschirm betritt ....

 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/prozessoren/39569-china-bei-den-supercomputern-mit-eigener-custom-cpu-weiterhin-an-der-spitze.html

 *Quote:*   

> Der SW26010 Prozessor verwendet in seinen 260 Kernen ein Derivat der DEC-Alpha-Architektur. Es handelt sich um einen 64-Bit-RISC-Prozessor mit SIMD-Support und Out-of-Order-Executions.

 

Ok, das Ding wird im chinesischen Supercomputer verwendet. Ob die CPU auch in Consumer-Rechner funktioniert, ist unklar. Außerdem basiert das Ding auf DEC-Alpha.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Glaub ich leider nicht das die auf dem normalen Desktop kommen ... aber hoffen kann man ja   :Very Happy: 

Wäre aber echt nice so einen RISC-Prozessor.

Naja hoffen wir mal das sich da mal was tut nur 2 große Anbieter von Deskopt Cpus ist echt wenig  :Sad: 

Naja wird sicher auch nicht ganz so billig sein sowas herzustellen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> Insgeheim hoffe ich ja schon seit Jahren das mal eine dritte oder mehr CPU Firmen den Bildschirm betritt...

 Da hätte ich auch nichts dagegen aber dank den heutigen BWL'ern wird es dazu wohl nie kommen denn die haben in der Regel nicht die nötige Geduld um so etwas auf dem Markt zu etablieren, erst Recht wenn die Prozessorarchitektur nicht mit x86 kompatibel ist.

----------

